# Ears Down...Pics included



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Ok, so here is my Abbey, almost 13 months old, and where she has moments where the ears go up, at this point we have lost all hope....yes we taped and glued, and gelatin, and chew toys and yogurt etc, we have tried it all. We love her just the same...and it took some time but where im not thrilled her ears arent up, she is definitely beautiful and unique in her own way. I have learned to live with it...

I had posted when she was smaller and she had digestive issues, i thank everyone on here who gave me advice. We are working with a trainer so she can get over her fears..i use a Halti to prevent pulling... works like a charm, as for the digestive issues i had posted about...she gets a probiotic/enzyme every day, and i have her on Purina Pro Plan Sensitve Skin and Stomach and it has cut down on the gas and her coat is soft and her eyes are beautiful, #2 are great...Not my first choice, but if its one thing i learned every dog is different and if its working for her great...My last GSD lived on Iams LBP and LB adult, then Senior formula until she passed and had no issues, go figure...

She loves walks but tends to get nervous easy, so i have been taking her every day...trying to get her over her fears....trainer is helping...not quite there yet, but i have seen improvements....

So for those of you worried about ears, dont, just love them...feed them well, exercise them....enjoy them for who they are....thats all they want in the end. I realized i cared more about her ears than she does...

If her ears eventually go up, because they have in the past, then great, if not, well...thats ok too..


----------



## andreaB (Nov 6, 2011)

She is just beautiful


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

If I had to choose between a wonderful beautiful companion and one that had his/her ears up Id choose the wonderful personality dog everytime. You have a beautiful girl, were not all perfect which makes us special and one of a kind.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Thankyou..for the kind words...we love her for who she is...funny enough, when her ears do go up she shakes her head to make them go down as if to say, nope, this is how i want my ears...


----------



## shawk2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

I would be mad if my pups ears didn't pop up after a while. Especially since I payed big bucks for him. My pups ears did pop up at 9 weeks and permanent at 12 weeks. I gave my pup plenty of toys and marrow bones to chew on to strengthen his jaw muscles which helps with their ears. Is she mixed with anything? I'm asking because she looks like exactly like my friends GSD that is mixed with a lab. So they don't even pop up when she is alerted to something? In any event, I'm certain she will be a great companion.


----------



## ShelbyCD (Oct 9, 2012)

She is gorgeous! Looks like she is full of personality!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

As far as her personality, she is quite a character, she is very vocal and tells you when she needs something... very smart, never had an accident....the ears kind of complete her whole package...in an endearing way of course...

As for the person who asked if she is a PB, yes she is, not mixed with anything...i got her from Mercer County German Shepherds in NJ...i have her papers and know her pedigree and yes paid a pretty penny for her...if you go to their website, her father is posted under boys, his name is Cole, all black GSD...her mom's name was Abby with only the "Y" i loved it so much i made it a more German version and added the "E" for my dog....her mother is not posted...under "Girls" she is under coming soon..."Mercer's Gotta Go"...thats her mom a black and tan, met the parents before we left a deposit and then we were supposed to get a little boy, but the person who had second choice, chose the last boy we were supposed bring home...went to visit several times, and took one look at my Abbey and she ran right up to my husband, as if to say "I" pick you, never mind who you were supposed to bring home...

Cant tell you i wasnt disappointed... but i wasnt going to return her?....there was no specific clause in my contract about ears, i looked into it, only congenital defects or hips...so ears do not fall under that category....so she is all mine. floppy ears and all...

her ears go up once in awhile, but not enough almost to even mention...i guess i cant rule anything out, but i guess the point of my post was that i finally relaxed and stopped stressing about it, so i was hoping anyone out there going through the same thing i did, that it would help them somehow.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

It looks like there are soft ears in the breeding program. One of the females posted in pics has ears down in motion.

Sorry about her ears but she is beautiful

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

This is my Abbey's Mom, Grandma and Dad...all black male is Cole, he is Dad...Mom is the show dog...Abby with the handler...and Grandma Nina is Cole's mom, laying down, ....so where the soft ears came from, one could only guess....

i did my homework...also, the puppy that was in "I Am Legend" was bought from this Kennel...so im stumped....ears must go back further and the breeder says she is the first one with the soft ears?

Lorraine


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

*Picture of mom dad and Grandma...? Ears*

Just out of curiosity, how far back do soft ears have to before they show up in a new litter of pups....???

You can see the pics...all the dogs have beautiful ears, im just wondering why Abbey's never went up? The siblings seem to have standing ears as well?

If anyone can give me some idea how this happens i would appreciate it...


----------



## Cezar (Apr 1, 2013)

Abbey'sMom said:


> Just out of curiosity, how far back do soft ears have to before they show up in a new litter of pups....???
> 
> You can see the pics...all the dogs have beautiful ears, im just wondering why Abbey's never went up? The siblings seem to have standing ears as well?
> 
> If anyone can give me some idea how this happens i would appreciate it...


Hi I am having the same issue with my 4 month old Cezar. Did you talk to Linda to try to help you with the ears? Im taking him to her tomorrow to have them glued. She told me his ears are down because his is big. He already weighs 42lbs. I have attached a pic of Cezar.


----------



## Cezar (Apr 1, 2013)

I forgot to tell you Cezar's father is also Cole and his mother is Coco. Maybe its Cole's genes.


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Sent you a message...write when you can...very interesting 2 dogs from same breeder who says she NEVER had these issues, have soft ears...

common denominator is the dad....

Lorraine


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

This is a picture if her probably around 7 or 8 months....she is 13 months now...see the similarities...

Lorraine


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

She also told me its because she was big too, the biggest girl, dont be fooled, if your close enough let her be accountable for that pup...


----------



## Cezar (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow she can pass as his female twin.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Berlin is 4 months old and 45 lbs. His ears were up by 9-10 weeks. Puppy size has nothing to do with it.

Again it appears at least one of the bitches has soft ears from the breeders page.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes i agree now that it has been pointed out to me....is there anyone to contact if a breeder chooses to continually breed dogs that have soft ears in their background and does not disclose it to possible clients?

I love my dog dearly, but i now have a dog for the next 10-12 years that in my opinion, does not have a classic GSD look and i feel a little duped...what can be done to stop this from happening to someone else?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Unfortunately no. It's not illegal to sell soft eared dogs. It's not a health concern. It breaks no lemon laws. The only ground you would stand is if your puppy contract guaranteed against soft ears.

Even the best breeders can produce pups with ears that never stand. Or injury can cause ears to not stand. So unfortunately in our breed it is never a 100%

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

I get it, its just a shame because she has such a beautiful face...when her ears do stand briefly she looks so amazing...and then slowly we watch them flop down again....


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

Sorry for responding to such an old thread but I wanted to address a few things concerning the breeder in question. It's Mercer German Shepherds and Linda has been a very good friend of mine for over 20yrs. Linda is a very conscientious breeder and has been for quite some time. She is always willing to assist her puppy clients with any issue they may be having, including Abbey's ears. I'm not going to write any more about that specifically, other than to say there are always two sides to every story. 

Now, do Linda's lines contain a bunch of dogs with falling ears? No, absolutely not. Is it common for many long time GSD breeders to have an adult dog or bitch with soft or weak ears? Of course it is, to say other wise would not be truthful. Has Linda ever bred a dog or bitch with hanging ears? NO, never. Hanging ears are a disqualifying fault in the GSD breed standard. Has Linda purchased or owned or bred a few dogs with soft ears? I'm sure she has. I can't think of a breeder that hasn't. It happens. Soft does not mean "down." Ears can be soft for many reasons. In young puppies one reason for soft ears is thick or heavy ear leather. Coupled with that and large ears a puppy's ears could hang without proper support. Another cause of a GSD pups ears not standing is a litter mate or other dog grabbing them in play and putting pulling force on them. And yes, genetics can also play it's part of course. Now, knowing Linda's lines in the past as I did I know it's not genetics. 

Concerning the Mercergsd website, it's out of date, that's my fault as I am the webmaster/photographer and have been ill for some time. It needs updating desperately.

The bitch "Coco" on the site and dam of an above puppy does indeed have soft ears. Coco is not of Linda's breeding. Linda's bloodlines when brought to Coco's will strengthen minor faults. This is how good breeders view things. Coco had a lot to contribute to the gene pool, the strength of ears behind Cole and Coco's sire's line was all the thought needed about ears. I hope that settles that?

I also personally wrote Linda's original sales contract and no, did not include standing ears as an issue within that document. Too many external things can effect ear carriage to have the expectation of them being covered by a warranty IMO. 

Anyway, I wanted to clarify some things I saw being discussed. While I understand the disappointment of a puppy buyer when their puppy's ears do not stand I do think people need to remember that these are living, growing creatures. No breeder in the world can control each and every single cell on a puppy's body. No breeder can prevent all diseases, disorders or disappointments. I do though feel it's important for those doing things the right way and to the very best of their ability to get credit for that and not be blamed for disappointments or outcomes they absolutely cannot control. 

Thanks for reading guys. 
Cherri


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbey'sMom (Jul 25, 2012)

I messaged you, like you said 2 sides to every story, your only getting one and maybe a partial...I messaged you.

Lorraine

Lets put it this way, I learned a hard lesson...and will NEVER make that mistake again.


----------

